# Batson FSU56XH Roller Rod



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

This is just a personal build for fun. I had a set of Winthrop rollers and an Aftco butt on a rod I'd aquired so I built myself a little rig for my new Makaira 30II

Blank - Batson FSU56XH cut for an OAL of 6'3"
Guides - Winthrop Express
Seat - Aftco Stor-A-Butt
Reel - Okuma Makaira 30II SEa














































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dane-gerous (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow that looks great. How did you do the blue effect on the blank, it looks sweet?


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

It's abalone shell


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Abalone looks great.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That is one of the cleanest rods I have seen in a long time. Very sharp!! ROD ON!!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great Job


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ANGLERS ENVY (Nov 29, 2009)

perfect!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

That looks great, really nice


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You ought to just build yourself rods more often, good build.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## chacker (Aug 16, 2007)

Good Stuff Brice! The blue Abalone is a great look as I built one while back myself!


----------



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

Honestly, those are NOT nearly enough pictures of that rod. Please post some more; the rod is beautiful!

Ray


----------



## Rollo (May 8, 2012)

Props ,That Rod is smokin, Keep it up!


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank you for all the kind words guys. This was a fun (and extremely cheap) build for me. 

I only took jig and pop gear with me to Venice but this would have been a perfect rod for the two blue marlin we caught. Maybe next time


----------

